

Why humans started cooking - neiljohnson
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2011/12/08/why-calorie-counts-are-wrong-cooked-food-provides-a-lot-more-energy/

======
veidr
I find the argument that cooked food provides the human eating it more energy
very plausible, and am surprised that it is controversial. (Is it really?)

This article appeared some time ago on HN, suggesting that the advent of
cooking, and the higher amount of energy we could derive from cooked foods,
allowed us to evolve a reduced gastrointestinal system and our big powerful
brains:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8543906.stm>

